# Hug you all loving the fandom.



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 7, 2021)

Well! Meowies! Ever-roaming stray here =UwU=

Having such a shocking storm driving past recently, I couldn't help but create a counterpart of something that rhymes with this title.

So, what do we do? Share some love and care, encouragements, and maybe gib sum hugz for everyone!

Oh, don't you worry, no virus here. Don't be shy! OwO

*hugs* Purr... UwU♡

Here, have a catto pic:


Spoiler


----------



## Saokymo (Jun 7, 2021)

Skeeter approves this message, and will also accept head oats & belly rubs along with hugs


----------

